# Sofortmaßnahmen für unseren Teich



## smett (13. März 2016)

Liebe Teichexperten,

wir haben ein altes Haus mit einem großen Garten inklusive Teich gekauft. Ich habe schon an diversen Stellen Beiträge zu unterschiedlichen Themen gelesen. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich das ganze Thema Teich jetzt ideal angehe. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich bin großer Fan von Gartenteichen, habe (noch) aber gar keine Ahnung.

Vorab ein paar Infos zum Teich:

Der Teich ist ca. 4 x 3 Meter groß. Man sieht an den Rändern ein bisschen von der Teichfolie.

Am Rand ist das Wasser sehr flach. In der Mitte ca. 70 bis 100 cm. Wobei nicht ganz klar ist, wie viel Schlamm am Boden liegt.
Der Teich steht teilweise unter einem großen Baum und liegt größtenteils im Schatten
Der Teich war jetzt mindesens 1,5 Jahre ohne Pflege. Das heißt es liegt von mindestens zwei Wintern Laub in dem Teich
Es scheinen keine Fisch mehr in dem Teich zu leben
Der Teich ist mit einem kleinen Bachlauf ausgestattet. Dazu steht im Gebüsch eine große schwarze Kiste mit der Aufschrift "Cyprio". Konnte die Kiste bisher nicht ohne Gewalt öffnen. Vermutlich ein Filter?!
Das Wasser im Teich ist sehr dreckig. Wenn man darin rumstochert wirbelt es Blätter und Schlammbrühe auf.
Teilweise hat sich soetwas wie "__ Entengrütze" gebildet
Mit dem Netz habe ich vorübergehen etwas wie eine Plastik Kiste an die Oberfläche geholt. Damit verbunden waren relativ dicke Wurzeln. 
Was ich bisher gemacht habe:

Das komplett vertrocknete __ Schilf um den Teich herum knapp über dem Boden abgeschnitten

Schwimmende Blätter / Äste aus dem Teich gefischt
Teilweise mit dem Netz Blätter und Schlamm vom Grund geholt. Hat nicht viel geholfen. Da scheinen große Mengen im Teich zu sein.

Unser Ziel ist, diesen Sommer / im Laufe des Sommers daraus wieder einen schönen Teich zu machen. Mittelfristig auch gerne wieder mit Fischen.

Wie würdet ihr jetzt Schritt für Schritt vorgehen? 
Sollte ich das Wasser komplett aus dem Teich holen? Hierzu Tipps?
Wann wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt um mit den richtigen Arbeiten zu starten?

Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

Smett


----------



## tosa (13. März 2016)

Hallo Smett,

Willkommen......

Also wenn keine Fische mehr drin sind, Wasser raus, tauchpumpe besorgen und viel Zeit (da diese immer verstopfen wird) danach dann den Dreck mit der Schaufel rausholen, auf die Folie achten....

Das kannst du sofort machen. Dann ein paar Bilder hier posten damit man erstmal sieht worum es geht, was noch verwertbar ist etc....


----------



## samorai (13. März 2016)

Hallo Smett!
Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!
Alle Arbeiten der Säuberung kann man mit den Auftauchen der __ Frösche beginnen.
Das ist wiederum Temperatur abhängig.
Tosa meint es nur gut, hat aber anscheinend nur Fische im Kopf (sorry, Tosa).
Auch in einen "sich selbst" überlassenen Teich gibt es jede Menge Kleinst-Lebewesen wie Libellenlarven u.v.a.
Alles was an Dreck aus dem Teich kommt wird erstmal in einen Korb am Rand zwischengelagert, somit haben Lebewesen eine Alternative wieder ins Wasser zu gelangen.
Wenn es einen Filter gibt, ist eventuell eine Pumpe vorhanden.
Auch wenn der Teich einige Zeit sich selbst überlassen wurde, ist er wahrscheinlich eingespielt,dh. bestimmte Abläufe werden wieder funktionieren ohne eine übertriebene Reinigung der Folie. Belese Dich noch mehr! Die "dicke Wurzel" war vielleicht eine Seerose!


----------



## LotP (13. März 2016)

Hi und Willkommen hier.
Du hast den richtigen Ort im Netz gefunden 

"Der Teich ist ca. 4 x 3 Meter groß. Man sieht an den Rändern ein bisschen von der Teichfolie.

Am Rand ist das Wasser sehr flach. In der Mitte ca. 70 bis 100 cm. Wobei nicht ganz klar ist, wie viel Schlamm am Boden liegt."
Prinzipiell für den Anfang nicht so schlechte Abmessungen, schöner "Anfänger"-Teich der relativ gut zu bewältigen sollte. (Also generell meine ich)


"Der Teich war jetzt mindesens 1,5 Jahre ohne Pflege. Das heißt es liegt von mindestens zwei Wintern Laub in dem Teich"
Jo, dann muss man jetzt ach nicht alles auf schnell schnell machen. Oft kommen die erstaunlich lange zurecht ohne umzukippen. Estmal viel einlesen und planen, sonst macht man am Schluss vieles 2-3 mal,weil's man dann doch anders haben will. Keine übertriebene Eile.

"Es scheinen keine Fisch mehr in dem Teich zu leben"
Mal schauen, hab schon oft gelesen, dass dann doch noch einiges an Goldfischen beim Abbauen auftaucht. Wennst ihn leermachst/ abbaust - geh auf ne Nummer sicher und stell schon mal ein Behältnis für mögliche Fische bereit. (In Regenwassertonnen kann man zur Not schon mal ein paar Goldis für ein paar Wochen unterbringen - relativ kühl halten und ab und zu einen Teil des Wassers auswechseln)

"Der Teich ist mit einem kleinen Bachlauf ausgestattet. Dazu steht im Gebüsch eine große schwarze Kiste mit der Aufschrift "Cyprio". Konnte die Kiste bisher nicht ohne Gewalt öffnen. Vermutlich ein Filter?!"
Cyprio ~= karpfenfische, ja vermutlich Filter - aber auch vermutlich nicht unbedingt der beste/ rechne damit dass du nen neuen anschaffst. (Aber wie gesagt - keine Eile, lange einlesen/ nachfragen - nicht gleich Baumarkt laufen und nen Neuen holen)

"Das Wasser im Teich ist sehr dreckig. Wenn man darin rumstochert wirbelt es Blätter und Schlammbrühe auf."
Dreckig is jetzt nicht soo tragisch. Wie riecht er denn? Faule Eier aka Schwefel?

"Teilweise hat sich soetwas wie "__ Entengrütze" gebildet"
Sind teichtechnisch meiner Meinung als postivie Pflanzen anzusehen. Brauch man nicht entfernen - zumindest nicht unter den aktuellen Umständen

"Mit dem Netz habe ich vorübergehen etwas wie eine Plastik Kiste an die Oberfläche geholt. Damit verbunden waren relativ dicke Wurzeln."
Schwer zu sagen - könnten Seerosen sein. Google mal SeerosenRIZOM und schau ob's das ist.


"Unser Ziel ist, diesen Sommer / im Laufe des Sommers daraus wieder einen schönen Teich zu machen. Mittelfristig auch gerne wieder mit Fischen."

Realtische Vorstellung, da du jetzt beginnst dich damit auseinanderzusetzen like

"Wie würdet ihr jetzt Schritt für Schritt vorgehen? "
Lesen - Fragen - Lesen - Fragen ..... und dann mal schauen wo wir so in nem Monat stehen

"Sollte ich das Wasser komplett aus dem Teich holen? Hierzu Tipps?"

Erstmal nicht eilig

"Wann wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt um mit den richtigen Arbeiten zu starten?"

Abhängig von  - wie Vorredner sagt - u.a. von Fröschen.
Wenn du dann eine genaue Vorstellung hast was du machen willst und alle deine Materialien besammen hast, würde ich für so n Projekt schon 2-3 gute Nachmittage (evtl "ganze" Tage) einplanen um das umzusetzen. Es ist nichts was man auf 2-3 Stunden erledigt. Und ist in der Regel schon besser wenns man in einem Zug macht, also Urlaub oder verlängertes Wochenende oder Ähnliches würde sich anbieten.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2016)

smett schrieb:


> Cyprio


* defekter Link entfernt *
Einmal ins Google tippen.

Persönlich würde ich maximal einmal  Wasser raus Schlamm am Grund raus und dann wieder Wasser rein.

Bei einem mir nicht bekannten Teich würde ich eigentlich erst mal ein Jahr fast nix machen und mal schauen was da so an Pflanzen und Leben auftaucht.  

Filter wieder gängig machen und Bachlauf dann schauen was im Sommer so an Überraschungen auftauchen. Pflanzen merken und im Spätsommer/ Herbst alles richtig sauber machen und nach eigenem Geschmack umpflanzen. Lasse dir vorerst keine Fische aufschwatzen, sondern lese dich ein bisschen durchs Forum und entscheide dich dann für die Sorten die dir gefallen und die dir auf lange Sicht viel Freude machen.


----------



## smett (14. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die hilfreichen und ausführlichen Antworten! Anscheinend gehen bei manchen Dingen ja die Meinungen etwas auseinander. Zur Illustration probiere ich mal noch ein Foto vom Status Quo anzuhängen.

Außerdem noch ein paar Informationen:

Thema "Wasser ist dreckig": Die Sicht im Teich lag gestern bei etwas gestocher mit dem Netz bei < 10 cm. Es riecht nicht unangenehm, das deute ich jetzt mal als gutes Zeichen. Besteht die Chance, dass sich das Problem mit Schlamm und Blätter Gemisch am Grund realistisch von alleine löst oder kein Problem ist?

Thema "__ Frösche": Wir haben im Garten letztes Jahr während der Sanierung einige kleine Frösche im Gebüsch (auch weiter vom Teich entfernt) entdeckt.

Thema "Dicke Wurzel": Sieht tatsächlich so aus, als handelt es sich dabei um eine Seerose!

Wie würdet ihr mit dem Filter genau vorgehen? Bisher habe ich keine Möglichkeit entdeckt, die große Blackbox (im wahrsten Sinne) zu öffnen. Einschalten sollte wahrscheinlich funktionieren - letzten Herbst ging es noch. Würdet ihr den Filter dann erstmal im Dauerbetrieb laufen lassen? So richtig traue ich den Stromleitungen, die da kreuz und quer im Garten liegen, nicht ganz. Daher würde ich den Bachlauf eigentlich nur laufen lassen, wenn ich auch zuhause bin - tendenziell am Wochenende.

Rein logistisch, falls ich tatsächlich das komplette Wasser rauspumpen sollte: Wohin mit dem ganzen Wasser? Der nächste Straßengulli ist > 50 Meter entfernt. Im Gebüsch gäbe es sicherlich eine Überschwemmung bei den Nachbarn. Oder wie handhabt ihr das?

Viele Grüße

Smett


----------



## LotP (14. März 2016)

"Besteht die Chance, dass sich das Problem mit Schlamm und Blätter Gemisch am Grund realistisch von alleine löst oder kein Problem ist?"
Darauf brauchst eigentlich nicht hoffen. Von alleine wird das nicht verschwinden. Und langfristig wirds auch zu einem Problem, bzw. im besten Fall wird das Wasser grün/ trüb bleiben.

"Wie würdet ihr mit dem Filter genau vorgehen?"
Erstmal rausfinden was du da genau hast. Habe gesehen, dass die Firma Druck- und Durchlauffilter herstellt. Ist er quadratisch oder zylinderförmig?

"Im Gebüsch gäbe es sicherlich eine Überschwemmung bei den Nachbarn. Oder wie handhabt ihr das?"
Das Wasser selbst seh' ich jetzt weniger als das Problem. Wenn du mit 1000l/h (oder so) auf eine flache Stelle von 20m² über 10 Stunden in den Rasen pumpst verläuft sich das recht schnell. Sollte halt die Tage davor nicht (recht stark) geregnet haben. Letztes Jahr mal meinen abgepumpt. Gut - da wars relativ lange recht heiß, aber da sind 40m³ auf einer Fläche von 20-30m² auf 2 Tage so schnell versickert, dass es nicht wirklich weiter als 5-6m geflossen ist, bevors weg war.

Das größere Problem ist der ganze Dreck im Wasser. Einerseits guter Dünger - und wenn man den ganzen Schlamm mit nem Rechen gut verteilt siehst in 2 Wochen davon auch nix mehr. Das beste wäre aber ein Filtersack - so n Jute Kartoffelsack oder ähnliches tut's auch leicht - am Ende des Schlauches anbringen und so den Dreck gleich sammelen. Wenn sich der Sack nach ein paar Stunden aufbläst in den Kompost entleeren, nach links drehen und wieder dranhängen
Würde jedoch davor den gröbsten Dreck wie die Blätter und ähnliches Zeugs mit nem Kescher entfernen. Sonst verstopft am Schluss nur die Pumpe.


----------



## Pokerhecht (15. März 2016)

Hallo Smett,

willkommen hier im Forum.

Deinen Äußerungen zur Folge kann ich Dir Folgendes empfehlen:

-Den gesamten Teich abpumpen und dabei evtl. __ Molche/__ Frösche/Fische in einem Behälter sammeln.

-Teich säubern, d.h. Schlamm entfernen und die dicke Wurzel der Seerose in einen Korb sichern. (ganz wichtig: nicht die Teichwände abschrubben, ansonsten zerstörst du dir auch den Biofilm auf der Folie! Nur mit Wasser abspülen und abpumpen reicht!)

-Teich wieder mit Frischwasser (nicht mit Brunnenwasser, wenn nicht geprüft) füllen.

-Den Filter auf keinen Fall nach 1,5 Jahren anschließen. Erstmal googlen wie der Filter aufgeht, öffnen und sorgfältig mit Frischwasser reinigen. (Wer weiss, was sich in dem Filter für Bakterien/Pilze usw. angesammelt haben, die willst du nicht im Teich!)

-Teichrose in einem Korb, Schilfplanzen usw. wieder ins frische Wasser

-Filter anschließen und laufen lassen.

-Bachlauf erst laufen lassen wenn die Temperaturen wieder auf Frühling stehen, ansonsten kühlst du den Teich nur unnötig runter.

Mit steigenden Temperaturen wirst du erstmal eine Algenblüte bekommen, aber das ist ganz normal. Es dauert bis sich das Gleichgewicht zwischen Nährstoffen und Planzen angepasst hat.
Bis dahin...viel Spass


----------



## jolantha (16. März 2016)

Pokerhecht schrieb:


> Den gesamten Teich abpumpen und dabei evtl. __ Molche/__ Frösche/Fische in einem Behälter sammeln.



Ich ergänze hier mal , sehr praktisch ist ein Kinderplanschbecken, das Du mit Teichwasser auffüllst, damit die Überlebenden erst einmal in ihrem
gewohnten Wasser bleiben können. 
Außerdem einen Sauerstoffsprudler reinhängen, sonst wirds eng mit der Luft. 
So überleben meine Fische immer, wenn ich ihr Schlammloch säubere


----------



## smett (21. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Tauchpumpe ist besorgt und am nächsten halbwegs trockenen Wochenende wir der Teich jetzt ausgepumpt. Bin gespannt, wie es unter der Oberfläche aussieht.

Wir haben hier auch eine etwas größere Regentonne stehen. Sollte ich das Wasser bevorzugt zum Füllen des Teichs verwenden?

Außerdem: Sollte ich jetzt auch neues Substrat in den Teich geben? Oder geht ihr davon aus, dass sich unter dem Schlamm genug Halt / Substanz / Rückhalt für die Planzen ergibt?

Viele Grüße

Smett


----------



## jolantha (22. März 2016)

Smett , 
ich gebe nie Substrat in den Teich, ich lasse immer eine dünne Schicht " Eigenmodder" unten drin, dann ist das nicht ganz so steril. 
Wie alt ist Dein Wasser in der Regentonne ? Wenn es schon zu lange steht, kannst Du es auch nur noch zum Gießen verwenden. 
Achte bitte drauf, das die Wassertemperaturen ziemlich gleich sind : Teich und Aufbewahrungsbehälter sollten nicht mehr
als 2 ° Unterschied haben, der Kälteschock ist nicht so gut für das Kleingetier / Fische.
Da, wo die Modderschichten dicker sind, einfach mit einem Eimer rausschaufeln, und am Rand ausleeren. 
Kleingetier raussuchen und ins Becken packen. Die Pflanzen, die eventuell vorhanden sind, auch mit rein.


----------



## tosa (22. März 2016)

Hi Smett,

lass die Brühe weglaufen und nimm neues Wasser, achte auf die Temperaturen wenn du fisch drin hast, keine allzu großen Temperatursprünge bitte.


----------



## LotP (22. März 2016)

Zum Substrat:
ich habe Lavakies drin und kann das wirklich bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen.
Pflanzen wachsen super drin und wird auch recht schnell durchgewurzelt. Das hat dann den Vorteil, dass man anschließend mit einem Teichsauger drübergehen kann, den Schlamm entfernt und das Substrat selbst aber im Teich bleibt, weil durch die Wurzeln gehalten. Die Pflanzen können sich dann auch ordentlich verankern und werden - im Gegensatz zur Verankerung im Schlamm - nicht mehr rausgerissen beim Saugen.
Darüber hinaus ist es eine rel. gute Besiedlungsfläche für die nützlichen Bakterien.

Teuer ist es auch nicht. 20l Sack kostet so ca. 3€ und mehr als 4-5cm Höhe braucht man davon eigentlich auch nicht. Schätze, dass du auf diese Weise für 20-25€ genug dauerhaftes Substrat in deinen Teich einbringen kannst und das Thema dann langfristig als erledigt angesehen werden kann.


----------



## LotP (22. März 2016)

kleiner Nachtrag: seh' grad dass das im Internet recht teuer ist.
Wenns du's im Baumarkt o.ä. besorgst kostets nen Bruchteil.


----------



## Susanne (22. März 2016)

Ich will ja gar nix schreiben weil ich gar nicht da bin, aber ich würde den Teich bei der Gelegenheit gleich vergrößern und tiefer machen (falls noch etwas Budget da ist) ... bin aber schon wieder weg


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> 20l Sack kostet so ca. 3€


Wo ?


----------



## LotP (22. März 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wo ?


Baumarkt, wie geschrieben...
ist öfter mal als Angebot zu kriegen. Meist als Lavamulch bezeichnet


----------



## smett (28. März 2016)

Frohe Ostern an alle!

Ich möchte euch ein kurzes Update geben. Am Samstag passt endlich das Wetter zum geplanten Auspumpen des Teichs.
Die Pumpe hat relativ zügig einen Großteil des Wassers abgepumpt. Als es dann ans "Eingemachte" ging, bin ich irgendwann auf den guten alten Eimer umgestiegen, um Laub und Schlamm aus dem Teich zu holen. Leider bin ich nicht komplett fertig geworden, bevor es dunkel wurde. Ich habe dann an den tiefsten Stellen noch ungefähr Kniehoch Wasser für die __ Frösche und sonstige Kleintiere gelassen. (Foto anbei).

Kurzer Überblick über die gesammelten Erkenntnisse bisher:


Ich habe keine Fische gesichtet. Dafür aber einige Frösche verschiedener Generationen. Von Froschlaich über kleine Frösche bis hin zu sich gerade paarenden Fröschen. Forschlaich habe ich in einem großen Bottich neben dem Teich zwischengelagert.
Bei dem Seerosenrizom wurde klar, dass es sich eher um einen Seerosendschungel handelt. Da habe ich jetzt erstmal nichts aus dem Teich geholt. (siehe Foto)
Außerdem kam eine große, stark begrünte Pumpe mit Schwimmer zum Vorschein. Die Pumpe führt das Wasser zu dem "Cyprio" Filter im Gebüsch. Im Inneren befinden sich diverse Spülbürsten und Schwämme. (Foto anbei).

Mein Plan wäre jetzt wie folgt: Nächstes Wochenende hole ich den Rest Wasser und Schlamm aus dem Teich. Die Seerosen würde ich auch so gut es geht mit den Händen von Laub und Schlamm befreien. Den Pflanzkorb kann man sicher rausholen, oder?

Unsicher bin ich, ob ich die Pumpe jetzt auch komplett entgrünen sollte - falls sie überhaupt noch klappt.

Ansonsten ist es wahrscheinlich sinnvoll den Filter zu reinigen. Habt ihr hierzu Tipps? 

Das mit dem Lavamulch klingt ganz interessant. Sollte ich bei der Gelegenheit jetzt auch schon nach weiteren Pflanzen schauen? Außer der Seerosen habe ich im Teich nichts entdeckt (mal abgesehen von dem grünen Film an den Wänden. Das habe ich jetzt größtenteils unberührt gelassen.

Danach dann Leitungswasser rein...

Freue mich auf eure Antworten oder Anregungen!

Liebe Grüße

Smett


----------



## Roman37 (28. März 2016)

also ich habe damals als erstes die Seerosen ausgedünnt. Die sind zwar schön anzusehen, aber die Rizome wuchern enorm.
Damit wurde auch der Boden klarer und heute habe ich Seerosen, die aber wirklich wirken....manchmal ist weniger mehr.

Den Tipp mit den Seerosen hat mir ein teichbauer gegeben und ich hab es nicht bereut.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2016)

Teich sieht ziemlich leer aus. Besonders auch der Randbereich. Da solltest du dir etwas überlegen, wie du Flachwasserpflanzen einsetzen kannst, ohne das die gleich biss in die Tiefe rutschen. 

Vielleicht diese eckigen Mörtelwannen für 5 Euro rein stellen. Wannen auf 10-15 cm abschneiden. Lehmsand oder feinen Kies 0-5mm rein füllen. Da dann schöne Blütenpflanzen rein (__ Iris z.B), irgendwo Bereiche mit einem Wasserstand von fast 0. Da gibt es auch schöne Pflanzen für. 

Körbe könnte man auch nehmen. Dann aber bitte ein Vlies rein legen damit der feine Bodengrund nicht raus läuft. Grober Kies ist nach meiner Meinung nicht gut. Da setzt sich nur wieder neuer Schlamm rein. 

Das ganze in einem Bereich und nicht so verteilt. Also nicht hier mal ein Pott und dann paar Meter weiter wieder ein Pott. Ich würde das versuchen an einer Seite lang zu bauen.

Vielleicht auch einfach ein dickes Vlies auf Folie und dann mit eckigen Bruchsteinen was wie eine Wanne bauen. Vlies zum abdichten des Boden der Wanne zum Teichwasserbereich bisschen hoch ziehen.


----------



## smett (28. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Noch zur Info: rechts, was leider nicht ganz im Bild ist, läuft der Teich relativ flach aus. Am Ende des flachen Bereichs hat sich dann auch der Seerosendschungel gebildet. Dahinter geht es dann etwas tiefer. Das restliche Wasser im Bild geht noch ungefähr bis an die Oberkante eines normalen Gummistiefels.


----------



## smett (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde nochmal Eure Meinung zu dem Filter interessieren.

Ich lese hier im Forum verschiedene Dinge von: Neuer Filter benötigt, über Filter reinigen, Schwämme unter Wasser aussülen oder sogar: bloß nicht die Schwämme sauber machen.

Der Filter besteht aus zwei oberen Kammern mit Schwämmen und Bürsten und darunter eine Ebene mit interessanten Elementen. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt gerne um einen komplett neuen Filterkauf herum kommen.

Auf der oberen Eben hatte sich zwischen und unter den Bürsten und Schwämmen relativ viel Erde(?) angesammelt. Habe jetzt erstmal alles rausgeholt und die Schwämme und Bürsten mit dem Schlauch abgespült und auch mal etwas ausgepresst. Passt das aus eurer Sicht oder war das jetzt schon zu viel oder zu wenig?

Hat jemand schon mal diese kleinen Plastikdinger von der unteren Ebene gesehen? Was soll ich damit tun?

Viele Grüße

Smett


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2016)

smett schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal diese kleinen Plastikdinger von der unteren Ebene gesehen? Was soll ich damit tun?


Bisschen sauber machen und wieder rein. Sind als Aufsatzfläche für Bakterien welche sich im Filter bilden und zur Reinigung beitragen solange der Filter durchströmt wird.
Mach alles sauber Teich, Filter, Pumpe , Schläuche und schließe es an und probiere wie es Funktioniert. Im nächsten Jahr kannst du dann entscheiden ob du etwas ändern möchtest.


----------



## smett (9. Apr. 2016)

Neues Wochenende, neues Update zu unserem Teich.

Ich habe gestern die Flachwasserzone des Teichs mit Lavamulch ausgelegt. Außerdem heute dann neue Pflanzen gepflanzt. 6x __ Hechtkraut, 3x __ Rohrkolben, 3x __ Blumenbinse und eine neue Seerose. Von dem alten Riesengewächs habe ich jetzt zwei Teile in neue Pflanzkörbe gesetzt. Auf dem Wasser schwimmen 3x __ Muschelblume. Die neuen Pflanzen sind alle noch sehr klein und ich habe mich jetzt entschieden alles in Pflanzkörbe zu setzen.

Neues Wasser habe ich heute auch eingelassen. Ich war erst etwas skeptisch, als sich aus dem Lavamulch viel rotbraune Brühe löste. Aber hat sich dann relativ schnell gesetzt. Die ersten __ Frösche und (__ Molche?!) sind auch sofort wieder aufgetaucht und schienen sich in meinem Auge wohl zu fühlen. Einige __ Wasserläufer flitzten auch direkt wieder über das Wasser. Noch bevor der Teich voll war, saß ein Entenpärchen drin.

Der gereinigte Filter und die Pumpe laufen auch wieder wie geschmiert. Das Wasser läuft durch den Filter und plätschert dann relativ stark den Bachlauf herunter. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge.

Natürlich habe ich ein paar Fragen an die Teichprofis mitgebracht:

1. Würdet ihr Pumpe, Filter und Bachlauf jetzt ständig laufen lassen? Ist das bei einem Teich ohne Fische nötig? Habe eingangs schon mal erwähnt, dass ich den eigentlich vor allem laufen lassen würde, wenn ich auch zuhause bin.

2. Es hat sich heute vereinzelt etwas Schaum gebildet. Der verteilt sich dann bei aktivem Bachlauf kreisförmig im Teich und dreht seine Runden. Laut Internet erstmal kein Grund zur Sorge. Wie seht ihr das?

3. Die Schwimmpflanzen sammeln sich bei aktivem Bachlauf immer in einer Ecke. Wie geht ihr damit normalerweise um?

Vielen Dank für die anhaltende Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße

Smett


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2016)

smett schrieb:


> 1. Würdet ihr Pumpe, Filter und Bachlauf jetzt ständig laufen lassen? Ist das bei einem Teich ohne Fische nötig? Habe eingangs schon mal erwähnt, dass ich den eigentlich vor allem laufen lassen würde, wenn ich auch zuhause bin.


Wenn du den Filter nutzt muss die Pumpe durchlaufen. Sonst kann es dir passieren das sich im Filter eine Kloake aus abgestorbenen Bakterien bildet, welche du beim nächstem mal in den Teich drückst.


----------



## Plätscher (10. Apr. 2016)

Zu 1: ein Fischloser Teich braucht keinen Filter. Willst du ihn trotzdem betreiben, dann schaffe eine kleine Stromsparende Pumpe an die den Filter dann rund um die Uhr betreibt. Durch die Stromersparnis hast du die Kosten sehr schnell wieder raus. 

Die große Pumpe schließt du direkt an den Bachlauf an, so kannst du ihn nach Gutdünken betreiben.


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2016)

Mann, Mann ....

Ohne jetzt die Tipp gebenden Forenten vor den Kopf zu stoßen ...

Warum hat keiner gefragt was der Smett eigentlich für eine Teichart vor hat.

Der erste Tipp mit den ...


			
				 Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Arbeiten der Säuberung kann man mit den Auftauchen der __ Frösche beginnen.


Halte ich für sehr grenzwertig. Warum: was machst mit den Laichschnüren der __ Kröten bzw. mit dem Laich der Frösche ... was ja auch dann eingetreten ist.
Sorry Ron 

Warum um alles in der Welt muß ich die den Teich blitzeblank machen. Der Teich war hervorragend eingelaufen und hätte Smett nicht angefangen herum zu stochern wäre er auch klar geblieben.
So jetzt ist er gereinigt, Smett sieht wieder die häßliche Folie und wird bald mit einer zunehmenden Algenblüte kämpfen. Da sieht er dann auch nicht mehr als 10cm.

Der Filter ist für Fische da. Fische gibt es keine, warum gibt man da Tipps dazu und sagt nicht das er gar keinen Filter mehr braucht.
Einzig Jürgen (Plätscher) hat einen sehr guten Tipp dazu abgegeben.

Warum sagt den Smett keiner das der __ Rohrkolben nix für einen Teich ist. Der kann, wenn es schlecht hergeht die Teichfolie durchlöchern. Ausgenommen der Mini und der Mittlere Rohrkolben.
Warum sagt keiner das der teure Lavamulch nicht notwendig ist sondern einfacher Betonsand den man sehr billig erstehen kann auch vollkommen für die Pflanzen ausreicht.

Smett ... Gott sei Dank regelt die Natur solche Hoppalas auch wieder ... jetzt heißt es einmal abwarten bis sich wieder ein Gleichgewicht einstellt.
Ich würde den Teich für heuer in Ruhe lassen. Eventuell hineingefallene Blätter und Äste abkeschern und vor dem herbstlichen Laubfall ein Netz über den Teich spannen.

Welcher Baum steht den in unmittelbarer Teichnähe ?

Liebe Forenten seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber manchmal geht man von falschen Voraussetzungen aus ... ich denke Ihr habt alle an einen Fischteich gedacht.
Dazu wären die Tipps völlig richtig gewesen.

Fragt also bitte was der um Hilfe bittende neue User mit dem Teich vor hat. Das sollte dann die Grundlage für Tipps sein.

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag
Helmut


----------



## smett (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Kommentar. Ich nehm die Foristen mal in Schutz, schließlich hab ich auch nur selektiv die Tipps umgesetzt.

Neben / über dem Teich wächst eine riesige Akazie, die zusätzlich mit __ Blauregen durchwachsen ist. Auch wenn es am Ende für den Teich womöglich nicht optimal war, bin ich froh das Wasser getauscht zu haben. Jetzt kenne ich den genauen Aufbau des Teichs. Es lag locker 20-30 cm Laub und vor allem einige Äste im Teich. Über den Zeitpunkt kann man anscheinend streiten. Froschlaich habe ich in großzügigen Behältern neben dem Teich "geparkt".

Mittelfristig würde ich schon ganz gerne Fische einsetzen. Für dieses Jahr habe ich das Thema aber geparkt. Mein Plan wäre jetzt, den Filter vorübergehend so umzubauen (Bürsten und Schwämme raus - Plastikbrett o.ä. rein), dass das Wasser ohne die Kammern zu füllen auf den Bachlauf fließt. Dann kann ich nur bei Bedarf den Bach einschalten und das Thema Bakterien ist dann ja auch nicht so tragisch. Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit dem __ Rohrkolben aus? Es sind kleine Pflänzchen, die ich in einem Pflanzkorb auf den Lavamulch gesetzt habe. Noch ist also nichts zu spät. Hatte bei der Internetrecherche aber auch keine entsprechenden Warnungen vor Durchlöcherung gesehen. Einfach wieder rausholen? Noch komme ich gut ran. Ergänzend: in dem Teich liegt keine Teichfolie, die ich so schon mal gesehen hätte. Es ist wesentlich dicker und kaum biegsam. Keine Ahnung, wann der Teich überhaupt angelegt wurde.

Im Moment sehe ich ein bisschen Folie und relativ viel kleine Schaumwölkchen. Dann warte ich jetzt mal auf die Algen 

Liebe Grüße

Smett


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2016)

Servus Smett

Was steht den am Pflanzkärtchen vom __ Rohrkolben ?

Hier ein Eintrag im Lexikon (oben in der Kopfzeile zu finden) zum Mini-Rohrkolben.
Zum "Mittleren" Rohrkolben habe ich [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen-wassergarten/flaches-wasser/2739/typha-media-mittlerer-rohrkolben"]dies gefunden.[/DLMURL]
Zum "normalen" Rohrkolben [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen-wassergarten/flaches-wasser/711/typha-angustifolia-l.-schmalblaettriger-rohrkolben"]dies noch.[/DLMURL]

OK, also doch Fische !

Dann würde ich die Tipps die bis zu meinem Post geschrieben wurden annehmen.

Und ich entschuldige mich bei den Forenten   die Dir schon diese voraus schauenden Tipps gegeben haben.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## smett (10. Apr. 2016)

Auf dem Pflanzkärtchen steht Typha Latifolia. Hätte noch die Möglichkeit den Pflanzkorb wieder rauszuholen. Muss nur aufpassen, dass ich nicht den falschen Korb erwische. Muss noch ergänzen, dass ich auch bunten __ Kalmus in einem Pflanzkorb gesetzt habe.


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2016)

Zum _Breitblättrigen  Rohrkolben_ (Typha Latifolia) kann ich Dir leider keine Auskunft geben da ich keine Erfahrung mit der Art habe.

Wenn du aber eh keine Folie hast habe ich nur die "Pferde" scheu gemacht. Sorry ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2016)

Ich weiß nicht was Helmut gegen den __ Rohrkolben hat. Selbst unsere __ Knoblauchkröte schreibt in dem Beitrag das er ungefährlich für die Folie ist.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/rohrkolben-eine-gute-pflanze-für-den-folienteich.27745/

Mag sein das du PE-Bahnen im Teich hast. Sehr gutes und teures Material.


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2016)

Servus Totto

Ich war der Meinung das ich das mal hier gelesen hatte, wie man auch in Jürgens Startpost auch lesen kann ...

Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte ist es ja ok. 
Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.


Stimmt.
Ich kenne es bis jetzt aber nur von __ Schilf im Teich und Bambus von außen. tosa schreibt das Weiden da auch wohl Probleme machen können. Direkt ein Beispiel hatte er aber nicht.


----------



## tosa (10. Apr. 2016)

Weidenwurzeln ziehen sich zum Wasser, hatte dir ja die Wikipedia Links mitgesandt....


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Weidenwurzeln ziehen sich zum Wasser, hatte dir ja die Wikipedia Links mitgesandt....


Trotz Folie & Vlies ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Plätscher (10. Apr. 2016)

__ Rohrkolben ist für die Folie harmlos. __ Schilf ist "Böse"


----------



## tosa (10. Apr. 2016)

Ja Helmut,

Zur not auch über den Rand ins Wasser...


----------



## smett (10. Apr. 2016)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, den Filter jetzt einfach auszuräumen und das Wasser dann durch die unbestückten Kammern laufen zu lassen, wenn wir Lust auf Geplätscher haben? Möchte jetzt ungern an den alten Schlauverbindungen rumschrauben.

Irgendwelche Kommentare zu dem Schaum? Das gibt sich wieder, oder?

Der bunte __ Kalmus fällt aber jetzt nicht in die Kategorie, wenn ihr von "__ Schilf" sprecht, oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2016)

smett schrieb:


> bunte __ Kalmus fällt aber jetzt nicht in die Kategorie, wenn ihr von "__ Schilf" sprecht, oder?


Nein.


----------



## Plätscher (11. Apr. 2016)

Den Filter leer räumen reicht. Der Schaum legt sich im laufe der Zeit. Also alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## smett (13. Apr. 2016)

Das werde ich am Wochenende machen. Das Wasser sieht mittlerweile auch schon wieder besser aus - der Schaum hat sich gelegt. Die Seerosen strecken fleißig die Blätter Richtung Wasseroberfläche und die anderen Pflanzen sind auch gut angegangen.

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle Tippgeber bisher! Ich halte euch weiter auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Apr. 2016)

Hi Smett,

was hast Du denn mit den "alten" Rizomen gemacht? Haste die noch?  Ich kann mich irren, aber ich glaube das wäre im Sommer eine spektakuläre Seerosenpracht geworden bei Dir...


----------



## smett (17. Apr. 2016)

Die liegen bei dem Schlamm, den ich aus dem Teich geholt habe. Habe davon ja jetzt zwei Teile in neue Pflanzkörbe gesetzt und wieder ins Wasser gebracht. Die Blätter schießen auch schon wieder Richtung Wasseroberfläche. Bin eigentlich froh, nicht wieder den riesigen, stinkenden Brocken ins Wasser gegeben zu haben. Hoffentlich wird es trotzdem eine spektakuläre Seerosenpracht ;-)


----------



## smett (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Liebe Teichfreunde,

kurzes Update von mir. Ich bin mit dem Verlauf der letzten 6 Wochen ganz zufrieden.

Ich hatte den Filter wie besprochen leer geräumt und den Bachlauf nur bei Bedarf z.B. am Wochenende eingeschaltet. Im Moment möchte ich den Filter, wie beschrieben nicht 24 Stunden laufen lassen. Vor allem nicht so lange keine Fische im Teich sind.

Die neuen Wasserpflanzen sind gut angegangen. Die __ Wasserpest wächst gemütlich und die anderen Pflanzen kommen auch langsam. Die wieder eingepflanzten Teile der alten Seerose und eine neue sind auch gut angegangen und tragen schon prächtige Blätter. Das __ Schilf am Rand des Teichs wächst auch wieder prächtig und es gefällt mir soweit alles schon sehr gut.

Nach kurzer Algenblüte war das Wasser zwischendurch kristallklar. Im Moment gibt es relativ viel Blütenstaub und Blütenblätter, die in den Teich getragen werden. Ich versuche alles so gut wie möglich mit dem Netz rauszuholen. Jetzt ist das Wasser im Moment nicht mehr wirklich klar. Bald ist der Baum über dem Teich mit seiner Blüte aber auch durch und dann wird es hoffentlich wieder klar.

Im Wasser tummeln sich locker 10-20 __ Molche, die sich anscheinend wohl fühlen. Sie tauchen immer mal wieder auf oder klettern an den Seerosen herum. Verschiedene __ Frösche tummeln sich auch um und im Teich.

Bezüglich der Wasserwerte bin ich etwas unsicher. Mit einem Streifentest für Auqarien von einem Freund bin ich nicht so ganz zurecht gekommen. Heute habe ich mit JBL Pondcheck (Tröpfchentest) das Wasser getestet. PH sieht gut aus - bei KH gab es die Möglichkeit einer blauen Färbung (gut) und gelb (nicht gut). Das Ergebnis war ganz leicht gelb gefärbt. Andererseits denke ich, die Molche und Frösche sind erstmal ein gutes Zeichen?

Was mich im Moment beschäftigt: Wenn der Bachlauf einen Moment läuft, bilden sich immernoch vermehrt Schaumkissen, die dann auf dem Teich herumschwimmen. Das sieht natürlich irgendwie ungesund aus. Wie seht ihr das? Ich lade mal noch ein Foto dazu hoch.

An den Rändern des Teichs wächst teilweise der Rasen ins Wasser und bildet schwimmendes Gras. Ich finde es eigentlich ganz hübsch. Seht ihr das irgendwie kritisch?

Sonst eine Einschätzung der Lage durch die Experten? Ich würde in den nächsten Wochen ganz gerne __ Moderlieschen einsetzen. Gibt es kritische Stimmen?

Viele Grüße

Smett


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

smett schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich ganz hübsch. Seht ihr das irgendwie kritisch?


Das Gras wird Wurzeln in den Teich strecken und dir dann Wasser klauen. 

Persönlich finde ich Goldelritzen schöner. Würde aber mindestens 2 Monate warten bevor ich Fische in den Teich setze.

Dein Schaum wird Eiweis sein. Wenn noch Fischfrei dann den Teich vielleicht mit Wasserflöhen (ist Lebendfutter aus dem Zierfischhandel) animpfen. Könnten noch einiges aus dem Wasser filtern.


----------



## smett (29. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tipp! Ich habe gestern eine Ladun Wasserflöhe in den Teich gegeben. Mal sehen, wie viele die __ Molche übrig lassen.

Bei __ Moderlieschen habe ich häufig gelesen, dass sie auch gut ohne zusätzliches Futter klarkommen und ein kleiner Schwarm auch nicht unbedingt einen Filter laufen haben muss (wenn der Teich eingefahren ist).

Welche Erfahrungen hast du mit den Goldelritzen gemacht? Hältst du sie auch für pflegeleicht? Den Beitrag im Lexikon hier habe ich mir durchgelesen. Schöner sind sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2016)

smett schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen hast du mit den Goldelritzen gemacht? Hältst du sie auch für pflegeleicht?


Ja.
Schau bei Tany. Da schwimmt ein riesen Schwarm einfach auf einer Betonplatte. Die haben auch keinen Filter.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/sonstige-tannys-teichdoku-alte-güllesilos-als-naturtränke-tümpel.42784/#post-489932
Füttern musst du die auch nicht. Ich würde sagen die haben die selben Pflegeansprüche wie __ Moderlieschen. Tanny meint das sie auch noch Algen fressen.
Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Fett sind meine auf jeden Fall. Kann aber auch sein das sie ablaichen.

Glaube die Hummel (*BumbleBee) *die oben schon geschrieben hat will noch welche abgeben.
Ich weiß aber nicht aus welcher Ecke du kommst.


----------



## smett (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

auch von mir gibt es nach längerer Zeit nochmal ein Update.

Der Teich hat sich in meinen Augen gut weiterentwickelt. Die "umgetopften" alten Seerosen haben die letzten Wochen konstant prächtig geblüht. Sogar die neue Seerose von Aldi hat diese Woche geblüht! Die restlichen Pflanzen sind auch alle gut angegangen... die __ Wasserpest macht ihrem Namen mittlerweile alle Ehre. 

Der Baum wirft weiterhin fleißig seine Blätter in den Teich, so dass ich regelmäßig mit dem Netz am Teich stehe. Mein neuer Swimskim von Oase funktioniert soweit auch ganz OK, er fährt sich nur gerne in den Seerosen fest und kann dazwischen natürlich nicht so gut die Blätter sammeln.

Zwischendurch haben sich relativ großzügig __ Wasserlinsen ausgebreitet. Mit dem Skimmer und Netz versuche ich es ein wenig einzudämmen. Ein paar Fadenalgen musste ich zwischendurch auch mal rausziehen.

Vor ca. 8 Wochen war ich so mutig und habe dann tatsächlich 10 Goldelritzen eingesetzt. Soweit ich das beobachten kann, hat es den Fröschen und Molchen bisher nichts ausgemacht.

Den Goldelritzen scheint es in dem Teich jedoch sofort so gut gefallen zu haben, dass sie jetzt in kürzester Zeit schon ordentlich Nachwuchs gezeugt haben. Ich war erst etwas besorgt, weil ich die Fische eine ganze Zeit lang nicht gesehen habe. Sie haben sich aber wohl unter den Seerosen getummelt und dort dann für den Nachwuchs gesorgt.

Wenn ich es richtig überblicken kann, schwimmen jetzt mindestens 100 kleine Babyfische verschiedener Größen im Teich. Vielleicht sind es auch doppelt so viele. An allen Stellen wuseln größere Gruppen herum. Damit hätte ich jetzt so schnell nicht gerechnet. Wie ist hiermit eure Erfahrung? Geht das jetzt exponentiell so weiter oder dezimieren die sich normalerweise, bis sie ausgewachsen sind durch natürliche Ausfälle?

Im Anhang ein Foto vom gesamten Teich. Die Babys sind auf meinen bisherigen Nahaufnahmen immer sehr schlecht zu erkennen.

Liebe Grüße

Smett


----------



## BumbleBee (28. Aug. 2016)

smett schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt exponentiell so weiter oder dezimieren die sich normalerweise, bis sie ausgewachsen sind durch natürliche Ausfälle



Hi Smett, Glückwunsch zur neuen Brutstation! Zu Deiner Frage: das geht jetzt exponentiell so weiter. Glaube mir. Nächstes Jahr kannste Dich meinem Tröt anschließen: "Elritzen zu verschenken." Ich habe 5 Stk. eingesetzt vor 2 Jahren und im Moment sind es geschätzte 500 (wenn das mal reicht!) dabei habe ich bereits zwei Ladungen abgekäschert und an bedürftige Teichler verschenkt. Zwar sind das größtenteils aktuelle, also von diesem Sommer, dennoch hoffe ich immernoch vergeblich auf Onkel Eisvogel um der Invasion Einhalt zu gebieten! 
Man liest immermal wieder vom "Sonnenbarsch" zur Geburtenregulierung aber die werden nun auch recht stattlich in der Größe und alleine sollter der Arme ja dann auch nicht leben müssen. 

Um es kurz zu machen: ich habe noch kein anderes Mittel ausser Abkeschern und verschenken gefunden. In diesem Sinne: willkommen im Club.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Sep. 2016)

smett schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt exponentiell so weiter oder dezimieren die sich normalerweise, bis sie ausgewachsen sind durch natürliche Ausfälle?


Tanny sagt das Sie in Ihrem Teichen natürliche Schwankungen hat.
Nicht Füttern und schauen was durch den Winter kommt.
Derzeit habe ich das Gefühl als ob die Wasserfrösche da auch welche rasieren.


----------

